

Ask HN: How effective is monthly "Seeking Work" post? - japhyr

I value the monthly "Who is Hiring" and "Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?" posts, because I am hoping to build a second career as a programmer in the next few years.<p>I am wondering how effective the "Seeking Work" posts are.  For example, this month's post has 79 people "Seeking Work", and only 10 "Seeking Freelancer" posts.  This makes it seem as if there are 8 times as many people looking for freelance work as there are jobs being posted, but I recognize that many people may contact these freelancers without it being visible on HN.<p>Can anyone comment on how effective these "Seeking Work" posts are?
======
fbuilesv
Last month I posted this message:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4729612> and from that I got two emails.
Talked to both of the potential customers but none of them was interested in
paying more than $25 an hour.

Since I've only posted once I don't know if it had something to do with my
post or if that's the common occurrence.

~~~
japhyr
"Talked to both of the potential customers but none of them was interested in
paying more than $25 an hour."

That's an interesting bit of feedback. I would expect people looking at
freelancers on HN to be ready to pay a higher rate than that.

------
mootothemax
Extremely effective. A couple of people have evidently been looking for very
low-paid workers, but I've made good contacts and earned very good money as a
direct result of my comments on HN, whether in the "Who is Hiring" threads or
elsewhere.

------
dholowiski
I'm not a coder, but when I was last looking for a job (actually almost two
years ago) - and I got several (3) great leads from one monthly posting.

~~~
japhyr
What kind of work did you post for?

